# COUNTRY FRIED WHITETAIL!!



## Hawging It (Apr 25, 2019)

I fried up some deer meat tonight for Nanna and the grand kids. It turned out great! Kinda unusual meal as we had leftover red beans and rice along with it. Beans were better today than yesterday. Overall it was a great meal. The meat was flavorful and very tender. ZERO gamey taste. Gravy was perfect. Plenty of pics. 






LARD!





CANNED PET MILK AND HOT SAUCE. SOAKED FOR 2 HOURS





BLACK PEPPER SEASONED FLOUR





EGG WASH





SMELLING GOOD!





SEASONED FLOUR IN THE RENDERINGS!





SMOOTH AND TASTY BROWN GRAVY.





IT WAS A GOOD MEAL!


----------



## Jonok (Apr 25, 2019)

It would have been heresy had you cooked it in anything other than cast iron


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 25, 2019)

looks great


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 25, 2019)

Pound it


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes indeed!


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 26, 2019)

Wow! looks great


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> It would have been heresy had you cooked it in anything other than cast iron


Absolutely


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks great


Thanks. It was tasty!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Yes indeed!


Good stuff!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

Marian Starks said:


> Wow! looks great


Thanks. It was tasty!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2019)

Awesome looking vittles there guy.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome looking vittles there guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. Turned out good.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks great


Thank you. Turned out good


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 26, 2019)

Me likes. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Me likes. Nicely done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks GMC. Turned out good. Love good venison for sure!


----------

